# *~* Blackpool Meet 2011 Weightloss Thread*~*



## bloodbinds

Right, this should have been agesssss ago. But most of us going on the blackpool meet want to make ourselves thinner so we can attract all the other lovley ladies going to the meet! Lol.

So come in here to chat about your weightloss, what you are doing, what are are eating, how much you are exercising, discuss your weightloss and have a good old bitch and moan about the fact we are all overweight.

I've started up on my diet again almost 4 weeks ago and have lost 11lb so far - got another 13lb to go in 3 months, i reckon i can do it!! How much is everyone else looking to lose?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

:hi:

im on slimming world, my first week weigh in i lost 6lb :happydance:

my aim is to lose 100lb (obv not by BP :haha:)


----------



## Charlotteee

My aim is to lose 2stone and 2lb before blackpool, it took me 6 weeks to lose a stone when i was on my diet properly but if i lose that i should be my original weight :)


----------



## danniemum2be

Hi girls! I want to lose 2 stone by BP and I know I can do it I lost a stone in 4 weeks when I was at WW! And puppy has just had her 12 week injections so can start walking her soon and get my fat arse moving!! X x


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:wave: Me me!

Ive been on SW since January- march and lost 20lbs so far:dohh: I started at 12 st 4 lbs. April was a no-goer but I didn't gain anything so back on it 5 days ago now and already 1.5 lbs gone:happydance: I'm now at 10.11 and want to be at least 10 by BP, Ideally 9.9...this weight ive not seen since my 20's so would be fab and make me a size 8!:thumbup:

editted to add, Ive turnd into a bit of a fitness freak with doing zumba 2 x weekly, spinning 1 x weekly and pole dancing (to keep fit ofc!) 1 x weekly so am toning up well as I lose weight:thumbup:


----------



## MrsKippling

Hi!

I want to lost a stone by BP :) xx


----------



## pink_bow

I need to lose 3 stone by the meet eek!


----------



## bloodbinds

1 stone a month - easy! :thumbup: Lol


----------



## Mellie1988

Hellooo! Joining you all! 

I want to of lost 9/10lb by BP meet, deff do-able...just need to find that will power!! 

x


----------



## pink_bow

bloodbinds said:


> 1 stone a month - easy! :thumbup: Lol

I seriously hope so!


----------



## Mellie1988

What diets are we all doing? I'm gonna do the special K diet as from Monday...lost 5lb in one week doing that last time :haha: I love cereal and its just easy and conveinient...i'm so lazyyy with cooking :blush: so 2 bowls of cereal and an evening meal suits me fine lol! 

Probs aim to loose my 8/9lb doing that then its just a case of keeping it off, which is the hardest part for me....I loose it then pile it all back on, or more :dohh: 

Got my wii fit & Just dance 2 so will try go on them both every night for an hour or so, go for a long fast walk with my bestie every tuesday night for natter and exercise :thumbup: soo hopefully should loose the weight and tone up!! 

x


----------



## Charlotteee

I'm doing the dukan diet x


----------



## danniemum2be

I'm starting my diet tuesday when I do my food shop! And its got to carry on till my wedding next year! Need to be half the size I am now! Iykwim! Xx


----------



## pink_bow

Think Im just going to eat healthy and do lots of exercise. Would do cambridge again but I find it so hard and I always fail on it


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

Charlotteee said:


> I'm doing the dukan diet x

whats that one? never heard it before?


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

im doing slimming world.

ive found a lovely top i want for blackpool thats three sizes smaller than i am now so i think im gonna buy that.


----------



## danniemum2be

thats what i need to do buy something in a smaller size so i know i HAVE to lose weight to fit in it! x x


----------



## Mellie1988

We shall go shopping soon Dannie :D have a look around! 

I want to be able to buy a sexy dress in a size 10, but I don't think that will happen! Hopefully can buy a size 12 and look nice in it and not frumpy! 

Thinking I'm gonna have a Chinese tonight as a last supper :haha: 

X


----------



## danniemum2be

i really like the strapless dresses and the 1 strap dresses but i cant get a strapless bra to fit :cry: i hate my boobs!!! x


----------



## Mellie1988

Bet you cud get them reduced on NHS Danielle, do they give u back ache etc? my friend got referred as they were depressing her, she couldn't but any nice clothes, wear pretty bras etc so she went to the doctor, took about 2 yrs for her to actually have the op but she looks loads better now, she went down like 5 cup sizes!! 

X


----------



## danniemum2be

ye i got put on the waiting list when i was 18 just had to loses about 10 1bs and then i moved and fell pregnant :dohh: now i have to lose alot more weight then 101bs and have to be referred again and i dont know if they still do it on the nhs with all the government cuts :nope: x x


----------



## danniemum2be

plus they weigh at least a stone each no wonder im so heavy!! x


----------



## Charlotteee

Lea, my diet is high protein, low carbs, my typical day is:

Breakfast: High bran and porridge oats with skimmed milk.

Dinner: Plain Chicken Breast slices with tomatoes and lettuce.

Tea: Bacon (Fat cut off), two poached eggs, tinned plummed tomatoes.

OR

Tea: Chicken Breast, steamed cauliflower, brocolli, green beans.

Its really good and the weightloss is really quick xx


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

sounds like a red day on SW xx


----------



## bloodbinds

I'm doing calorie counting but with weightwatchers meal. I buy a few meals and eat that with a load of veg and things. I only have one meal a day a though which is about 800 calories and then i'll have snacks throughout the day (maybe slice of toast for breakfast, some crackerbread and cheese in the afternoon) to make up the rest of the calories to get it to 1200!

Also drinking Puer Tea 3 times a day and taking Acai tablets!

I lost 4lbs the first week, then 3lbs, then another 4lbs (though i was also ill that week and didnt eat anything for 3 days so that might have helped lol) and i havent weighed myself this week as i'm on my period so it will just be wrong!


----------



## MummyToAmberx

I love blackpool pointless lol


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

i lost 4lb this week :happydance: only another 96 to go :rofl:


----------



## pink_bow

x-Rainbow-x said:


> i lost 4lb this week :happydance: only another 96 to go :rofl:

Well done!

My WI is on saturday morning, hoping for a 2lb or more loss :thumbup:


----------



## bloodbinds

That is a gret weightloss, well done!

I've lost 2lb this week, which is not as good as my other weeks, but i did have a dominos pizza last night to be fair! Lol.

Also just brought some dumbells and a toning exercise video. Losing weight is fine, but if i'm slim but still with jiggley bits, seems a bit pointless! Lol, So going to be doing the diet as well as some exercise and toning. And i _hate _exercise. With a passion, so lets hope i can keep it up!! Lol.


----------



## Mellie1988

Someone give me beatings....:blush: 

I've had McDonalds, *3 *scones with cream and jam...just eaten crap all day...AF is here, and I can't stop eating! :help:

Weighed myself on Monday and I had lost 1lb, guessing I have put that back on and more though :cry:


----------



## danniemum2be

Joining SW monday my new aim is to lose 3 stone by blackpool! i know i can do it if i stick to it x x


----------



## pink_bow

danniemum2be said:


> Joining SW monday my new aim is to lose 3 stone by blackpool! i know i can do it if i stick to it x x

You can do it :thumbup: xx


----------



## pinkbow

Ooooooh hello BP thread :hi: When did this happen? lol

I'm doing the Cambridge Diet lost 3 stone last year on it, put a stone back on so hoping to shift that and some :rofl:

Ive lost 8lbs this week :happydance:


----------



## pink_bow

well done the 8lbs hun xx


----------



## MrsKippling

Im off to the gym today then out for dinner tonight so heres hoping i can behave at dinner and not undo my hard work. Anyone got any willpower going spare?xx


----------



## bloodbinds

How is everyone doing on their diets? I spent the weekend eting doughnuts and drinking alcohol, so i'm almost quite certain i've put on weight, i lost another pound by friday but havent counted it as i'm hoping i might have just put that one pound on and thats it, lol. Going to have a strict week starting tomorrow to get me back on track!


----------



## Mellie1988

Absolutely crap....I had nachos with a shit load of cheese etc on yesterday for tea, chips for dinner today, pick n mix, chocolate, sprite....I'm never gonna loose this weight :/ 

Really do need a kick up the arse! 

X


----------



## pinkbow

Still slogging away lol been doing my Tae Bo, and zumba for kinect too along with jogging!!!! Omg my poor body :cry: im pooped! 

Oh and mellie.... **KICK** :winkwink:


----------



## x-Rainbow-x

we have some tae bo dvd's they are ace !


----------



## pinkbow

I love it!!! Its actually fun, super hard and pushes you to your limit but worth it! My abs are dead this morning i can barely move :haha:


----------

